# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Smart-Clip2 Pack 3 Activation

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Smart-Clip2 Pack 3 Activation *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       
This pack can be activated only if you own الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] enabled.   *Pack 3 Activation for Smart-Clip2* enables servicing for the latest Motorola cell phones and smartphones based on Texas Instruments and Qualcomm CPUs.    *Pack 3 Activation for Smart-Clip2 - Supported Platforms and Features*TIQualcomm *Texas Instruments**Direct Unlock* Motorola Android Smartphones running on Texas InstrumentsUnlock via micro-USB cablePhone has to be rooted before unlocking procedureReset the counter of code entry attempts*Repair IMEI* *Qualcomm**Direct Unlock* Motorola: Smartphones, Phones and TabletsUnlock via USB cableHeuristic method which allows user to unlock device even if it has an unknown firmware versionReset the counter of code entry attempts *Pack 3 Activation for Smart-Clip2 - Supported Models: ***Motorola*A853 Milestone, A853 Milestone LatAm, A953 MILESTONE 2, MB502 
Charm LatAm, MB502 Charm US, MB508 Flipside, MB511 Flipout, MB511 
Flipout at&t, MB520 Bravo, MB525 Defy, MB526 Defy Plus, MB611 Cliq 
2, ME511 Ruth, ME525 Defy, ME525 Defy Plus, ME722 MILESTONE 2, XT701 
Sholes Tablet, XT702 Milestone, XT711 Sholes Tablet, XT720 Milestone, 
XT720 MOTOROIME863 MILESTONE 3, MT917, XT860 MILESTONE 3, XT862
 DROID 3, XT881 Electrify 2, XT883 DROID 3, XT885 RAZR V, XT886 RAZR V, 
XT889 RAZR V, XT894 DROID 4, XT910 RAZR, XT912 DROID RAZR, XT928 DinaraA956
 DROID 2 Global, EX130, EX131, EX132, EX133, EX232, ISW11M, MB200, MB200
 Cliq, MB220 Dext, MB300 Backflip, MB501 Cliq XT, MB612 XPRT, MB853 
ELECTRIFY, MB855 PHOTON 4G, MB860 ATRIX 4G, MB861 ATRIX, MB867 Milestone
 X2, ME501 Quench, ME600 Backflip, ME600 Motus, ME860 ATRIX, Milestone 
Plus XT609, MZ601 XOOM 3G, MZ603 XOOM 3G, MZ605 XOOM 3G, XT300 SPICE, 
XT311 FIRE, XT315 Fire, XT316 MOTO, XT316 SPICE Key, XT317 FIRE, XT318, 
XT319 MOTO, XT320 DEFY MINI, XT321 DEFY MINI, XT326, XT327, XT505 Go 
Slim, XT527, XT530 FIRE XT, XT531 MOTO, XT531 SPICE XT, XT532 MOTO, 
XT535 DEFY XT, XT536, XT550 MOTOSMART MIX, XT551, XT556 DEFY XT, XT557 
DEFY XT, XT560 DEFY PRO, XT561, XT610 DROID PRO, XT610 PRO, XT611 
MOTOSMART Flip, XT615 MOTO, XT615 MOTOLUXE, XT615 MOTOSMART PLUS, XT618,
 XT682 ATRIX TV, XT685 MOTOLUXE, XT687, XT780, XT882 MOTO
Full list of supported mobile phones can be viewed on the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     *Pack 3 Activation for Smart-Clip2 - Package Content*Pack 3 Activation Code
After successful transaction we will send you the activation code on your email address.   
I've got an activation code. What shall I do next?   
Activation: you can activate pack in Smart-Clip2 Software. For this purpose, please, perform the following steps:   Open "Smart-Clip2" tabType in activation code in "Activation code" windowPress "Activate Pack" button. The Pack will be activated immediately
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions.         *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
25-05-2019 11:05 AM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

